# Shelby Township, MI Bicycle and Whizzer show!



## Dan the bike man (May 2, 2017)

Second Annual bicycle display (for sale signs on them are ok) at the Historic Packard Proving Grounds in Shelby Township, MI. print off the sheet below the dotted line and send it in ASAP. There is a HUGE antique car show at the same place that day,  car swap meet, food, DJ, etc. lots of fun!!!
Tell everyone you know!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Cars ‘R’ Stars @ PPG - Bicycle/Whizzer/Motorbike
Complete the entire registration form, sign it and mail to the
address at bottom.
Or you may print, then scan and email this form with photos to: i
nfo@carsrstars.com
Please include any interesting facts* you’d like to share on the bicycle: specifications, history,
and the story of your ownership and restoration for possible inclusion in our Press Releases.
All Feature Vehicles appear by invitation and MUST be pre-registered.
Name____________________________________________________________________________
Address__________________________________________________________________________
City__________________________________________________________State_____Zip________
Mobile Phone__________________________E-mail____________________________________
Show Vehicle _____Year_____Make_____________Model____________Stock/Modified(Circle)
* Include vehicle history on a separate sheet if yo
u wish. Digital Pictures and text may be sent to:
info@carsrstars.com
Each cycle exhibitor may be admitted free with up to (3) adult
s arriving together.
Bringing more than one cycle? Attach a second sheet with the descrip
tion, or write on the back.
I accept and assume full liability for any injury o
r loss to me or my property, agents or employees at
any time and from any cause on the premises of the
show. I expressly release the management from
any liability for such loss or injury and agree to
provide and pay for my own insurance. I hereby gra
nt unlimited permission to
Cars ‘R’ Stars @ PPG
to use pictures of myself or my show vehicle in
promotional materials relating to this show, along
with any background information I may provide. I u
nderstand bikes cannot be ridden on the property on
show day.
Signature__________________________________________
_______Date____________
I UNDERSTAND THAT I MUST PLAN TO ARRIVE ON SITE WIT
H MY FEATURE VEHICLE BETWEEN 7:00-7:30AM TO ALLOW F
OR FEATURE VEHICLE ENTRY PRIOR TO THE SHOW CARS.
I WILL ENTER THROUGH THE GATE ON THE SOUTH SIDE OF
23 MILE ROAD, JUST WEST OF VANDYKE, ACROSS FROM MC
DONALD’S
Send form to:
Cars ‘R’ Stars @ PPG
SUNDAY JUNE 11, 2017
Tom Mitchell, Chairman
8AM – 3PM AT THE HISTORIC
42802 Freeport Drive PACKARD PROVING GROUNDS
Sterling Heights, MI 48313 www.carsrstars.com


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 2, 2017)

@Jay81 @mickeyc @detroitbike
@PCHiggin


----------



## mickeyc (May 2, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up Dan.

Mike


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 3, 2017)

@John zachow you're close


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 17, 2017)

Bump! Send your app in! This is a a REALLY nice show! The swap meet has some bikes and other cool stuff.


----------



## ratrodzrcool (May 17, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> Bump! Send your app in! This is a a REALLY nice show! The swap meet has some bikes and other cool stuff.



I should bring my Packard [emoji3] 








Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 18, 2017)

ratrodzrcool said:


> I should bring my Packard [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes! Please do! Send Tom an app! (First post)


----------



## ratrodzrcool (May 18, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> Yes! Please do! Send Tom an app! (First post)



I would but its 2 hours north of me and I'd have to leave at 5 am [emoji53] 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 18, 2017)

ratrodzrcool said:


> I would but its 2 hours north of me and I'd have to leave at 5 am [emoji53]
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk



Ah bummer! It's worth it though! Really fun and a really cool place!!!


----------



## John zachow (May 18, 2017)

@Dan the bike man 
I will be there.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 18, 2017)

John zachow said:


> @Dan the bike man
> I will be there.



Awesome John! I'm looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 6, 2017)

This Sunday!!!!!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 11, 2017)




----------

